# Startscript erstellen



## Falcon37 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich versuche ein Script automatisch starten zulassen mit diesem Startscript unter init.d:

```
#!/bin/sh

case "$1" in
start)
  echo "Starting SABnzbd."
  /usr/bin/su -u admin -H /root/.sabnzbd/sabnzbd.ini
;;
stop)
  echo "Shutting down SABnzbd."
  /usr/bin/wget -q --delete-after "http://ip:9090/sabnzbd/api?mode=shutdown&ma_username=meinnick&ma_password=meinpasswort&apikey=meinkey"
;;
*)
  echo "Usage: $0 {start|stop}"
  exit 1
esac

exit 0
```
Läuft aber nicht trotz richtiger Rechte, bekomme immer die Meldung:


> /etc/init.d/sabnzbd start
> Starting SABnzbd.
> /etc/init.d/sabnzbd: line 26: /usr/bin/su: No such file or directory


Denke das liegt vll. am Nick, keine Ahnung was darein soll (siehe HIER). Line 26 zeigt er nur wegen zahlreichen Kommentaren in der Datei davor, er meint natürlich das mit bin/su - habe schon sudo (das was eigentlich drin stand versucht).
*
Weiß wer wie ich's richtig mache?* Thx.

Edit: Mir ist klar das es an /usr/bin/ liegt, aber was stattdessen?


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2010)

Was soll dieser Befehl denn genau machen?

/usr/bin/su -u admin -H /root/.sabnzbd/sabnzbd.ini

Du versuchst da irgend was als admin User zu machen in einem Verzeichnis zu dem nur der Root user Zugang hat. Und was ist da der Befehl der ausgeführt werden soll?


----------



## Falcon37 (2. Juli 2010)

Upps, mein Fehler! Es soll natürlich so heißen:

```
/usr/bin/sudo -u sabuser -H /usr/local/src/SABnzbd/SABnzbd.py -d -f /root/.sabnzbd/sabnzbd.ini
```
Mal sehen ob's jetzt läuft...


----------

